# Windows 7: Browser starten nicht



## G4TL1NG (12. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe ein ziemlich seltsames Problem: Ich kann bei meinem System keinen anderen Browser ausser den schon vorinstallierten IE8 verwenden.

Hatte zuerst Opera drauf (neueste Version). Beim Öffnen öffnet sich zwar der Prozess, der Rechner läd kurz irgendetwas, aber Opera startet nicht. Der Prozess läuft allerdings weiter. (bin sicher gegangen, dass vor dem Start kein anderer Opera-Prozess gelaufen ist)

Exakt das selbe Problem beim Firefox; das kann doch kein Zufall sein?

*Mein System:*
Windows 7 Ultimate 64bit
AMD II @ 2,9Ghz
GTX 460 768Mbyte
Gigabyte GA-870A UD-3
4GB DDR3 Ram

Ansonsten läuft das System stabil und Viren können Dank Überprüfung mit Antivir und Malwayre Bytes auch ausgeschlossen werden..

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen, der IE8 ist dermassen beschissen


----------



## amdfreak (12. November 2010)

Hast du auch schon unten rechts geschaut (inder Task-Leiste), ob der Browser nicht drt "versteckt" ist ?


----------



## G4TL1NG (12. November 2010)

Jo. Wie gesagt, der Browser ist vorher 100% nicht geöffnet.


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

installier ma google chrome und wenn das nicht geh lad ma portable firefox runte das sollte überall gehen


----------



## G4TL1NG (13. November 2010)

FF Portable geht nicht. Chrome geht nicht. Alle anderen Programme laufen einwandfrei.

Zu dem Problem findet man relativ viel über Google, allerdings ist das Problem jedes mal auf Viren zurück zu führen. Ich prüfe grade noch mal mit Anti Malware und AntiVir. Anbei noch ein Hijackthis Logfile, sollte allerdings alles in Ordnung sein..



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 13:33:50, on 13.11.2010
> Platform: Windows 7  (WinNT 6.00.3504)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7600.16671)
> ...


----------



## Benihipe (13. November 2010)

Systemsteuerung\Standardprogramme\Standardprogramm e festlegen dort kannste mal den harken bei ie rausmachen


----------



## G4TL1NG (14. November 2010)

Hi,

Opera ist als Standardbrowser eingestellt. Zwischendurch hatte ich auch mal FF, aber hat sich nichts geändert. Ab und zu (ca. 1 von 100 Versuchen) starten Opera und/oder FF tatsächlich und laufen dann auch normal..


----------



## G4TL1NG (14. November 2010)

So, haltet euch fest, ich habe den Fehler behoben. Es lag an einer nicht aktuellen Photoshop Version auf meinem Rechner (sic!). Nach dem Adobe Update eben geht alles. Hab auch schon rebootet. Grotesk. Danke an alle.


----------

